# "Λάθος"



## kanarini

I came across a sentence like “Αυτή είναι η λάθος τσάντα” Why does “λάθος” remain as it is, altough the following noun is thilyko?? 
Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ.....

Moderator's note: Post copied and edited from here. Please read the rules


----------



## modus.irrealis

Hi and welcome,




> I came across a sentence like “Αυτή είναι η λάθος τσάντα” Why does “λάθος” remain as it is, altough the following noun is thilyko??


It's basically because λάθος is really just a neuter noun so it doesn't have feminine (or masculine) forms like an adjective would.


----------



## ireney

Welcome  Modus is correct of course. Just so that you don't get confused, it IS used as an adjective here.


----------



## socratis

Actually, using  λάθος in that phrase is wrong. "λανθασμένη is the right word.


----------



## kanarini

Thank you so much to all of you..These are all invaluable pieces of information to me! But I wish we could further clarify whether the word "λάθος" is a noun or an adj. If it's an adjective should I conclude that it is always used in this particular form and is not exposed to any change (as an exception)? If it's a noun, does it mean that the sentence I quoted above is grammatically incorrect and the adjective form of the word should have been used instead??


----------



## ireney

Λάθος is a noun. It is used in (?) catachresis (in other words wrongly but often and by many) as an adjective.


----------



## kanarini

Εντάξει...I got it and will keep that in mind..Thanks again..


----------



## skatoulitsa

socratis said:


> Actually, using  λάθος in that phrase is wrong. "λανθασμένη is the right word.



I don't thing it's wrong. Actually, I would *never* use "λανθασμένη" in that phrase. (It would make it sound like the purse made a mistake or something...)


----------

